# MARS selection board



## tdccanadian (24 Feb 2015)

I was merit listed in November for MARS DEO. Anyone know when the next selection board will take place? Thanks!


----------



## DAA (24 Feb 2015)

tdccanadian said:
			
		

> I was merit listed in November for MARS DEO. Anyone know when the next selection board will take place? Thanks!



Selections for DEO occupations will probably not take place until mid/late Jun.


----------



## dapaterson (24 Feb 2015)

Remember, since ships are now dry at sea, and the CAF abolished capital punishment, there's only one thing the Navy is allowed to use for selection of MARS officers  >


----------



## Blackadder1916 (24 Feb 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Remember, since ships are now dry at sea, and the CAF abolished capital corporal punishment, there's only one thing the Navy is allowed to use for selection of MARS officers  >



FTFY


----------



## dapaterson (24 Feb 2015)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> FTFY



Thanks for the catch.  Although the CAF did abolish capital punishment as well, it was corporal punishment that I meant.

Or, in a Naval context, I guess it's called Leading Seaman punishment?


----------



## Bruins91 (26 Feb 2015)

With the next BMOQ probably not taking place until August or September,  DAA?


----------



## DAA (26 Feb 2015)

Bruins91 said:
			
		

> With the next BMOQ probably not taking place until August or September,  DAA?



From what I can see, the next DEO BMOQ isn't scheduled to start until 24 Aug.  So selections for that serial probably won't start until 60 days prior.


----------



## hyung7423 (16 Mar 2015)

DAA said:
			
		

> From what I can see, the next DEO BMOQ isn't scheduled to start until 24 Aug.  So selections for that serial probably won't start until 60 days prior.


Where can you find this information?


----------



## DAA (17 Mar 2015)

hyung7423 said:
			
		

> Where can you find this information?



You can't, unless your Recruiter is willing to provide it.

Also, there may have been DEO selections which were done recently.  Mind you the first DEO BMOQ isn't scheduled until late Aug, however, there are ROTP (14 week) BMOQ's which are run to accommodate those students attending Civilian Universities and there could be surplus capacity/space on these courses which start on 11 May.


----------



## hyung7423 (17 Mar 2015)

I am about to swear in as an officer candidate. Thank you


----------

